# Disk and Belt sander - $75 (Paradise, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Dec 22, 2018)

https://chico.craigslist.org/tls/d/paradise-disk-and-belt-sander/6778662537.html


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 22, 2018)

Gone.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 22, 2018)

Not a surprise, even for an HF.


----------

